# Recruitment Agencies For Job Seekers



## Saad Nadeem (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello, I am A professional Accountant just arrived in UAE for Job hunt , a lot of people suggest to contact recruitment agencies who will help you to find a good job and after you find the job they will take a comission as a percentage of your salary , my question is are there such recruitment agencies in dubai ? like the big names Innovation , charter house etc, and how can we get their help ?

want your suggestions


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's illegal to charge applicants a fee to find a job. Any agency doing that is unscrupulously breaking the law and to be avoided. You are likely to be ripped off.


----------

